
Micro Sociological Ingredients of Charismatic Leadership (2015) [video] - jeffreyrogers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuxdvRcMVlM
======
dschuetz
The core argument there is that charismatic leaders tend to (intentionally and
unintentionally) manipulate emotions of teams or groups in such a way that
strong emotions are transformed into focused and determined team or group
action. He also offers (in)famous examples, like Steve Jobs or Napoleon
Bonaparte (and even Jesus) who operated emotionally dominating as leaders.

